
The Dictator's Daughter: Tweets from Gulnara Karimova - jnazario
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2013/01/tweets-from-gulnara-the-dictators-daughter.html?mbid=gnep&google_editors_picks=true
======
jonathanyc
If Kim Jong Un had started a Twitter account while his father was still in
power, would we have a similar attitude towards him?

Totalitarianism is not funny, and its perpetrators and perpetuators should be
held in disgust.

